# Quietest Gas UTV



## OleCountryBoy (Nov 20, 2020)

I've read all the reviews, do any of you have first hand experience on the quietest UTV SXS?  Prowler says they are the quietest but I'm reading other mechanical quality issues.  Anybody got a Pioneer?  

I've ruled out the Ranger, my Polaris 570 has had too many issues, I'm done with Polaris.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a pioneer 500. Its pretty quiet as long as you keep it in a higher gear and dont allow it to automatically shift. "Snap Snap Snap" Dont care much for that kind of racket. 

If I was trying to be quiet I would buy an electric bicycle...


----------



## thumper523 (Nov 20, 2020)

All my buddies tell me how quiet my Kawasaki Mule is.
I got a 2012 610XC. That joker is indestructible.
Pulled a many vehicles out of ditch too.


----------



## Dean (Nov 20, 2020)

Independent ratings showed the Honda Pioneer 1000, think it was research out and published by Outdoor Life (sure you can google). 

They are not quiet when sitting in one, but they are interestingly quiet for a gas UTV when 100 yards away....just my experience


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a several year old Honda Big Red, it is big, it ain't red, and it ain't stealthy.  Great machine, however.


----------



## mattuga (Nov 23, 2020)

Depends on how you use it, some are really loud at high speed but not too bad going slow.  I hear the Pioneer 1000 is quieter than the 700.  The Pioneer 700 is nearly unbearable above 27-30mph the noise is so loud.  Like Dean said, they are loud sitting in one but not too bad from afar.  You sit on top of the engine with a Pioneer.

I've heard CamAm has taken the lead on quiet cabs.  Break out the wallet though for sure.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 23, 2020)

Kawasaki mule in my opinion is where it's at rugged and not too loud


----------



## trad bow (Nov 24, 2020)

I’ve got a JD utv and have been completely satisfied with it. Quite compared to an the atv’s running around neighborhood. One guy has a Kawasaki utv tha is real quite.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2020)

I have a Pioneer 700 and above 20mph and its obnoxiously loud.  Putting along it's noy bad.  Going uphill in 1st and it's loud.

Bubba has a Ranger 1000 thats very very quiet.  

The Pioneer 1000 is much quieter than my 700, but not sure it is quieter than the Ranger is.


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 11, 2020)

I test drove a Mule!  It was very quiet.  I'm considering buying one when they have a good sale.


----------



## TJay (Dec 11, 2020)

I have a Yamaha Woverine RSpec and it's been great and very reliable.  The CVT drive is the best in the business but you might want to bring some cheese to go with that "whine".


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a 2020 Mule Pro fxt and its pretty dang quiet.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 15, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> I test drove a Mule!  It was very quiet.  I'm considering buying one when they have a good sale.



My dad has an older model Kaw Mule.  Back in the day, only came in red.  Very dependable, never done anything to it aside from batteries and tires.  Guessing it is 15-20 years old.  Anyway, not quiet.  Can hear it coming from a half mile away, not kidding.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 16, 2020)

Buckhead said:


> My dad has an older model Kaw Mule.  Back in the day, only came in red.  Very dependable, never done anything to it aside from batteries and tires.  Guessing it is 15-20 years old.  Anyway, not quiet.  Can hear it coming from a half mile away, not kidding.


Yeah the older ones were loud but they where made for farm and construction use .


----------



## nix03 (Dec 22, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> I test drove a Mule!  It was very quiet.  I'm considering buying one when they have a good sale.


When you find a sale post it please.


----------



## swamp (Jan 13, 2021)

2020 Ranger 1000, the newer machines dont have the problems of the past.
I tried the Mule not too loud but sounds like a go cart.
Yamaha definitely the loudest.
Honda was loud at the crank and riding in high.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 17, 2021)

swamp said:


> 2020 Ranger 1000, the newer machines dont have the problems of the past.
> I tried the Mule not too loud but sounds like a go cart.
> Yamaha definitely the loudest.
> Honda was loud at the crank and riding in high.



Have you driven the new Tracker/Artic Cat 800SX?  It's got a 3cyl, supposed to be the quietest on the market.  I'm looking to get rid of my 4x4 electric sxs and get one this summer.


----------



## swamp (Jan 20, 2021)

OleCountryBoy said:


> Have you driven the new Tracker/Artic Cat 800SX?  It's got a 3cyl, supposed to be the quietest on the market.  I'm looking to get rid of my 4x4 electric sxs and get one this summer.



Yes I have it was not as smooth driving as the Polaris but it was a little quieter but not much.  I was shocked that the Polaris 1000 was quiet as it is!


----------



## killerv (Jan 20, 2021)

My 700 pioneer is loud! I put some 8 ply tusk terrabites on it and the road noise itself is much better.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2021)

swamp said:


> Yes I have it was not as smooth driving as the Polaris but it was a little quieter but not much.  I was shocked that the Polaris 1000 was quiet as it is!



Yeah Bubba's Polaris 1000 is much quieter than the previous 570s that we've had and my 700 makes his sound like it's not even on :bouce:




killerv said:


> My 700 pioneer is loud! I put some 8 ply tusk terrabites on it and the road noise itself is much better.



Love my Terras on my 700.


----------



## killerv (Jan 20, 2021)

those the 27s or 25s? I wanted to go 27s but dang roof was already hitting top of door opening


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2021)

killerv said:


> those the 27s or 25s? I wanted to go 27s but dang roof was already hitting top of door opening



27s.  I also have spring pucks that I can put on, but with the 27s I only have about 1/2" left and it wouldnt go in with the pucks on for sure.


----------

